
Views of the economy have turned sharply negative in many countries - Reedx
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2020/09/03/views-of-the-economy-have-turned-sharply-negative-in-many-countries-amid-covid-19/
======
rogerkirkness
For my small business that powers ecommerce integrations? Good

For the 1/2 of retailers I walk by who have locks on the door? Bad

Hard to reconcile the fact that most people work for the latter, while house
prices go up.

